# Having fun



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Hahaa that first shot of Laura is my favorite!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Hahahaha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Bailey&Me said:


> Hahaa that first shot of Laura is my favorite!!


Haha, I agree. Love it!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

We're having so much fun!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Having such a great time with Elaine, Jackie, Lynn, Laura, Sue, Cathy, Cory, and Reva.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Fun times! Thanks for posting pics for those of us who couldn't make it.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi girls, have a blast!
Xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Sweet, keep sharing....loving it!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hope you ladies are having a great time!


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't know anybody....but you sure look like you are having fun.....enjoy!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes, please keeping posting pictures for those of us who couldn't attend. I so hope I can make it next year. It looks like you are having so much fun.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

:wine::wine::wine:artytime:artytime:artytime:

I'm calling Laura, when I feel like "going out" and having a good time!!! More pictures please!!! Have fun!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Great pics....keeping them coming  ! Yall have fun!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for sharing with all of us that could not attend!!! It makes us feel like a part of the fun!!!! So keep the pics coming!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Love seeing the photos!!! Keep them coming!!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Grooming seminar for show dogs.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Another group. Aasthma, Laura, Cory, Leanne,Debbie, Marisa









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Make sure you take lots of notes on information for us!!! Hey where is Slvia ???? Its lots of fun seeing all of you


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

:smilie_tischkante: I'm missing all this!!! Why can't I get there before Friday??? I can't wait!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

This is the greatest part of these Nationals. Who do these dogs belong to? They all just kind of blend together. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Soooooo cute. I hope everyone has a great time!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

:chili: Penny & I had a great day. Watching Reva in her first compitetion with her Cassie (did really good) was super fun. :thumbsup: did I mention all the Maltese BLING stuff I bought..:w00t: yep, I caved. :HistericalSmiley: my arms were tired so I even got this BLING sling which penny loves to be in...who knew, I know she feels unsure without Sammie, so it is good for her to have some time on her own. :thumbsup: Sorry, I can't post pics from phone..
OMG---ALOT of SM members & cute fluffs here!!!!!:chili:

Oh, Marisa had Obi do his tricks for us after the party tonight..OMG, that little guy is cuter in person, if that's possible. :wub:


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

That is the best picture ever.....lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So nice to see all the pictures and hear the stories. Thanks for keeping us updated and keep them coming.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Yeaa! Everyone looks like they are having fun! Love the pic of all the "spoiled maltese!" Keep the pics coming!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Great pics!!!! You ladies are all having a blast! I love seeing everyone and all the fluffs together. Enjoy your time together everyone.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

That's awesome!!! I hope you share what you got!!! I love the table full of the little ones  to me that is a white excite party


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

angel's mom said:


> Another group. Aasthma, Laura, Cory, Leanne,Debbie, Marisa
> View attachment 136962
> 
> 
> ...


 
Great looking group of beautiful ladies! I have to say, Aasthma, you have a gorgeous smile. Love the dimples!!! Looks like y'all are having lots of fun!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

babycake7 said:


> Great looking group of beautiful ladies! I have to say, Aasthma, you have a gorgeous smile. Love the dimples!!! Looks like y'all are having lots of fun!


I agree, Aasthma you're very beautiful, and the camera loves you!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks guys! Usually not very photogenic, so the credit goes to the photography. 

Also, it's Aastha. Haha, think that was a typo. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

View attachment 137218



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

keep those Photos Coming!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

AMA Luncheon!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Did anyone record the grooming?


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

More.
View attachment 137226
View attachment 137234



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Gotta eat now!!!
View attachment 137242
View attachment 137250
View attachment 137258



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

View attachment 137266
View attachment 137274



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Penny and Whitney and Cassie got left in room!!! Yikes!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Love seeing the pictures Thank you* Have A Blast.*
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

:chili:Less than 24 hours and I'll be there to join the fun! :chili: So what's everyone wearing to the banquet tomorrow night? I'm trying to decide what to pack!!! Is it dressy or business casual?


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Laura says Everything from dressy to dress slack. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Revas new bling...gold!!!
View attachment 137282



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Looking Good REVA!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

sunday best...or Friday night date night works!


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks so much for the pictures!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

eiksaa said:


> Thanks guys! Usually not very photogenic, so the credit goes to the photography.
> 
> Also, it's Aastha. Haha, think that was a typo.
> 
> ...


Sorry Aastha, I copied from Hope! LOL I remember. "Like pasta" only Aastha!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Hanging in a room. Dogs!!! Dogs!!!!
View attachment 137290
View attachment 137298
View attachment 137306
View attachment 137314



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Kissy girl.
View attachment 137322



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Sorry Aastha, I copied from Hope! LOL I remember. "Like pasta" only Aastha!


Hey copied from someone else...lol...who ever posted the pics and captions. I'll remember the correct spelling next time.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

babycake7 said:


> Hey copied from someone else...lol...who ever posted the pics and captions. I'll remember the correct spelling next time.


Haha, no worries!

I wish you guys were here. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

eiksaa said:


> Haha, no worries!
> 
> I wish you guys were here.
> 
> ...


Me too! Looks like you guys are having a ball, and the fluffs!!!!!Oh MY!!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

aw looks like everyone is having such a great time!
Thanks for posting pics


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I envy you all getting together and having such a great time!! Lovin' the photos so keep posting!!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I wish I was there!!!!!! Keep the pics coming. And hey do t forget to bring us all back some bling lol lol!!!!


----------

